
Ambient Computer Noise Leaks Your Encryption Keys - nozepas
http://hackaday.com/2013/12/20/ambient-computer-noise-leaks-your-encryption-keys/
======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)
(tau.ac.il) (94 comments)

More discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948526)
(schneier.com) (34 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940827)
(theregister.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536)
(dailymail.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289)
(tau.ac.il)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255)
(slashdot.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445)
(slideshare.net)

------
sp332
HN guidelines for submissions are to post the original source for a story,
which is linked in the article.
[http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/acoustic/](http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/acoustic/)
This has been posted efore with lots of discussion.
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)

